# Selenium Referrer



## Jochen86 (21. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

bei einem Test mit Selenium, wird man mit einem Referrer weiter geleitet.
Bei der Aufzeichnung mit Selenium IDE wird das ganze so dargestellt als würde der Browser auf den automatischen "link klicken"

das ist aber schlecht da sich der Wert des "links" der Referrers immer ändert also funktioniert der Test dann nicht.

Wie kann ich also mit Selenium am besten auf die Seite warten auf die ich durch den Referrer weitergeleitet werde ???

waitforPageToLoad geht leider nicht, da das ja bedeuten würde das Selenium nur auf die seite des Referrers warten würde und nich auf die, auf der Referrer weiterleitet.

zur mache ich das genze einfach mit Thread.sleep, was aber sicherlich nicht die bester Variante ist.


----------



## Jochen86 (21. Mai 2011)

Hm weiß wohl keiner mehr als ich ?


----------



## XHelp (21. Mai 2011)

Bei google findet man solche Sachen wie How to get Selenium to wait for a transition page to redirect before running an assertion - Stack Overflow
aber die Lösung läuft auch auf ähnliches hinaus.
Wobei die 2. Lösung hört sich eher interessant an, musst einfach mal ausprobieren ob die klappt

P.S. Da ist ein Forum und kein Chat ist, ist die Wartezeit von 6h nicht unbedingt lang.


----------



## Jochen86 (21. Mai 2011)

Ja, das mit dem zweimal "waitforpagetoload" hört sich gut an. muss man aber erstmal draufkommen.

das mit dem waitfortext hab ich mir auch schon angesehen aber da hab ich mich gefragt ob das ne stelle aus dem quellcode meint oder ne stelle die im body also auch im browser angezeigt wird ????


----------



## Jochen86 (22. Mai 2011)

Hab grade noch ein anderes Problem entdeckt.

und zwar das Selenium, wenn es Opera verwendet, immer die Standardeinstellungen für den Browser benutzt.

hab jetzt grade im Internet was gelesen das man irgendwie auch die Profile von dem Browser laden kann ?!
Das will aber bei mir nicht so ganz funktionieren, weil wenn ich das in den Processbuilder für den Selenium Server mit reinschreibe als Argument startet der Server nicht mehr. Und bei setUp(); in den jeweiligen TestCases kann ich das auch nicht reinschreiben...

Weiß zufällig jmd wie man das macht ?? Es geht hauptsächlich darum das Opera, und alle anderen Browser, die Cookies nicht lädt, wenn es die Standardeinstellungen verwendet.


----------



## Jochen86 (22. Mai 2011)

Ach und hat vll jmd ne Ahnung wie man mit Selenium einen Link in einem neuen Tab öffnet??

Eigentlich macht das der Link zwar automatisch, aber genau ist wahrscheinlich das Problem, denn irgendwie wird dann ein Fenster geöffnet (also kein Browser, sondern so ähnlich wie diese Werbung die sich manchmal beim surfen öffnet) wo dann die Webseite drin ist auf der Selenium weitertesten soll.

Also müsste Selenium den Link in einem neuen Tab öffnen, und dann in dem neuen Tab weiterarbeiten ....

Den Link einfach mit open("...."); zuöffnen da ist dann das Problem das die Webseite sagt das kein Referrer übergeben wurde.


----------



## Jochen86 (23. Mai 2011)

Bitte ich brauch echt hilfe google hat zwar viele infos aber ALLES auszuporbieren ist echt zu zeitaufwendig


----------



## Jochen86 (29. Mai 2011)

ich würde es jetzt mal mit 


```
selenium.waitForPopUp("......","10000");
selenium.selectPopUp(".....");
```

versuchen
wie schon erwähnt würde es mit normalen Browsereinstellungen einen Tab öffnen ...

kann mir also wer sagen ob das Fenster was es da nun öffnet als richtes PopUp gilt ???


----------



## Marcinek (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

eventuell mal hier anfragen:

Getting Help

Scheinbar arbeitet hier niemand mit Selenium.

Gruß,

Martin


----------

